# RCA male to 2 RCA Males



## bitedevil (May 5, 2012)

Can anybody help me to make a RCA male to 2 RCA cable. I would like to connect my vsx-921-k's subwoofer pre-out to my good old 2.1 subwoofer which has 2RCA/3.5mm inputs.











Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Save time and simply order one. Check monoprice.com

Or get the parts and make one as you want. For parts, you simply need the connectors and speaker wire. To make them, you will need a soldering iron.


----------

